# Migraine and other Headaches: Help needed



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

On another thread, Socom 42 wrote:
___________

I am no spring chicken, most likely the oldest person here @ 77.

I use a lot of salt, I like it, I like to enjoy my food.

I do not have a BP problem or any arterial disease.

I do not normally eat high fat foods, both cholesterol's in normal ranges. 

I do not drink any sort of alcohol, save a flute of Asti new years eve, a family tradition.

I do have joint problems that cause pain but not crippling.

My constant problem is migraine headaches, 

have been since age 12, have enough meds in the freezer for a lifetime of dispension.

The headaches are my only weak link, I don't worry about any other malady.

Even this morning, just waking up, I felt the onset of one and took the med even before my AM tea and crumpet.

If I don't medicate, i will loose 80% of my vision and have the top of my head cook off.

When it gets to that point there is no viable thought process working, borderline to unconsciousness.
___________

Because I also suffer from migraines, . . . thought this might be a good "companion thread" to get some good ideas on what to do for today as well as whatever happens in the future.

Mine are not as bad as his, . . . from days in Vietnam, . . . I used Darvon to knock em down, . . . cannot get it anymore, . . . have to do over the counter meds that "kinda sorta, . . . almost, . . . come close" to knocking them down.

I'm sure I'm not the only one with this, . . . so guys and gals, . . . what are YOU using to combat these things? 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't get them but my wife does and she uses a mixture of acetaminophen and caffeine. It's over the counter and called "Excedrin Migraine". That and some sleep in a dark room and she's good to go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes caffeine will do the trick. I have seen Fiorinal or fiorinal with codine work but that is not over the counter. Blood pressure meds can sometimes work even without a history of high blood pressure. There is a plant from South America called cat's claw that If taken a certain way will stop migraines. I have a friend whose wife was an MD. They tried everything possible and nothing worked by prescription or over the counter until they tried cat's claw. I have not found this on line but I saw my friend lecture a group of doctors on this subject and what ultimately worked for him was cat's claw.

https://www.herbal-supplement-resource.com/cats-claw-herb.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/steptohealth.com/natural-ways-to-treat-migraines/amp/

Butterbur for migraines: the science behind the claim. -


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have had some pals and palettes who suffered with migraines over the years. Know its highly unpleasant. I heard of a sure fire cure for those things one time..but forgot what was it. Have you tried any of the things at this link? Have you tried CBL oil?
https://draxe.com/natural-headache-remedies-relief/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I wish I could help with headaches. My wife has been through many many tests to find the headaches/migraines. One thought is she used to clean her ears tooo much as a child. Obsessed. Supposedly you can ruin crystals/and hairs within the ears that can cause some serious headaches.
I think a Indica MJ is a good way to deal with it. I dont use, but, some have said it just makes life better when using it, via edibles to vaping.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Sometimes caffeine will do the trick. I have seen Fiorinal or fiorinal with codine work but that is not over the counter. Blood pressure meds can sometimes work even without a history of high blood pressure. There is a plant from South America called cat's claw that If taken a certain way will stop migraines. I have a friend whose wife was an MD. They tried everything possible and nothing worked by prescription or over the counter until they tried cat's claw. I have not found this on line but I saw my friend lecture a group of doctors on this subject and what ultimately worked for him was cat's claw.
> 
> https://www.herbal-supplement-resource.com/cats-claw-herb.html
> 
> ...


https://wholeworldbotanicals.com/ 
Is this stuff they sell it?


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

My son has them and his dr. is trying botox. He says it seems to work pretty good


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

exercise and playing music loud helps me. Not Motorhead loud, just loud soothing music releases emotions and such.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> https://wholeworldbotanicals.com/
> Is this stuff they sell it?


You sir have hit a home run.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My wife has suffered for over 40 years with migraines. Before Sumatriptin/Imitrex , she used Vivarin and Cocoa-Cola.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Gunn said:


> My wife has suffered for over 40 years with migraines. Before Sumatriptin/Imitrex , she used Vivarin and Cocoa-Cola.


Interesting. So the caffeine reduced the pain. Almost like it was a relief from caffeine headache/with drawl.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

When I was younger I suffered from migraines and almost constant headaches. I remember when Imitrex was released...it changed my life, however, it required a visit to the doctor at that time. It eventually became available for self injection.

That was in my 20's. I worked a crazy schedule, high stress job and ate like crap. When I finally got out of that job and started eating better, they just stopped. The last time I had what I call a non functioning migraine was when I caught the flu about 10 years ago. 

I do get menstrual migraines once a month that I can control with caffeine and a ibuprofen. They are annoying but I can function. 

I am not saying everyone with migraines can get relief from diet change, but sugar, grains and dairy can be migraine triggers and doing an elimination diet and show whether or not they trigger a person's migraines. The other trigger for me is hormones, so balancing them is important. I recently had hormone pellets implanted to help balance mine and have not had a menstrual migraine since. 

Just things to consider 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wife has had them since childhood.sumatriptan and caffeine.plus,avoiding trigger foods helps some.seems like migraine sufferers cant eat anything.that's pretty crappy.she sure was glad when imitrex (sumatriptan) came in pill form,she did not like the injections.

https://www.healthline.com/health/foods-that-trigger-migraines#alcohol


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Interesting. So the caffeine reduced the pain. Almost like it was a relief from caffeine headache/with drawl.


No the caffeine does not reduce the pain. It is a vasodilator, which means that is opens up the blood vessels increasing blood flow, improves oxygenation of the cells and allows medications to work better.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

There is no easy answer for migraines. Often though they are caused by foods we are sensitive to like those containing MSG, for some high carb diets, or for some high processed low nutrient foods. 
If migraines are chronic start a food diary and see if you can find foods, or types of foods that may be triggering the headaches. 

food can also help relieve the symptoms. foods that contain potassium, magnesium, Niacin, vitamin E and omega 3 fatty acid, are especially are helpful. Preventing dehydration and use of electrolyte replacements can also prevent or decrease the symptoms of the migraine. 

bananas, spinach, black beans, orange juice, potatoes, brown rice, beef liver, whole grains and salmon are all good foods to prevent migraines


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I used to get cluster headache migraine. Imagine a hot poker in the eye for 2-8 hrs, I'd lose nearly all my vision, super sensitive to light and sound, they would completely shut me down, worst pain I've even been in, beat breaking bones, cracking ribs, severely twisted ankle hands down, theyers a reason they call cluster headaches suicide headaches.
The Dr. started out giving me the caffeine pills, but you do have to be careful with them, there is such a thing as too much caffeine. You have to take them at the first notion that you think you might be getting a headache or they do nothing as tirednurse said.
I went thru every migraine med on the market, but still ended up in the ER getting pumped full of dilaudid once or twice a week. 
I ended up in the neurologists office, she said take this pill at the onset of the next one, if it doesn't work, nothing will. It didn't work so off to get my protons aligned in the magnetron doughnut machine.
I got lucky and they were able to fix me up with a bit of sinus surgery, this is not the case for the majority of cluster headache sufferers. Spent a month with a pocket full of Oxycodone and a tank of 02 everywhere I went waiting for surgery day. Chew 3-4 oxy and strap on the 02 mask would keep them at bay enough that I could still function.

As a side note, I read some years back that the leading cause of headaches in America is due to dehydration.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Dehydration can cause severe headaches.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I used to get cluster headache migraine. Imagine a hot poker in the eye for 2-8 hrs, I'd lose nearly all my vision, super sensitive to light and sound, they would completely shut me down, worst pain I've even been in, beat breaking bones, cracking ribs, severely twisted ankle hands down, theyers a reason they call cluster headaches suicide headaches.
> The Dr. started out giving me the caffeine pills, but you do have to be careful with them, there is such a thing as too much caffeine. You have to take them at the first notion that you think you might be getting a headache or they do nothing as tirednurse said.
> I went thru every migraine med on the market, but still ended up in the ER getting pumped full of dilaudid once or twice a week.
> I ended up in the neurologists office, she said take this pill at the onset of the next one, if it doesn't work, nothing will. It didn't work so off to get my protons aligned in the magnetron doughnut machine.
> ...


Oh wow, that sounds just awful. Glad to hear you say you used to get them and that you're not getting them now. ?One of my daughters gets migraines, but Excedrin Migraine works pretty well for her.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Headaches can be caused from brain injury and other illnesses too. If you haven’t seen a specialist then maybe it would be a good idea to get a experts opinion.

It could also be that you are allergic to something that is commonly found around your environment...like mold or pollen. Allergies affect your sinuses. I get sinus infections often in allergy season...but also I am slightly allergic to dogs and severely to cats. 

If you eat lots of salt in your diet I would decrease that. Don’t eat fried foods or highly fatty foods. Drink a gallon or close to a gallon of water a day alongside decreased salt intake.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Excercise to increase blood flow too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a lapband, and sometimes go too long without eating or snacking. When I do, I get a brain squeezing migraine(when I start eating), I also wear my contacts too long, since the move to the new house. I cant find my damn contacts. May have to switch back to my glasses.
Thankful that my headaches/Migraines are nothing compared to some of you guys and gals.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> Oh wow, that sounds just awful. Glad to hear you say you used to get them and that you're not getting them now. ?One of my daughters gets migraines, but Excedrin Migraine works pretty well for her.


Not to make light of migraine sufferers, my mom had them all her life, I wouldn't wish that on most anyone.

When I found out exactly what was wrong and read up on it it got scary real quick. I still count my lucky stars that I was in the minority of these types of headaches.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes I think I understand. You're saying that what you experienced was much worse than a regular migraine. But you say you're not experiencing those anymore, is that right?


Lunatic Wrench said:


> Not to make light of migraine sufferers, my mom had them all her life, I wouldn't wish that on most anyone.
> 
> When I found out exactly what was wrong and read up on it it got scary real quick. I still count my lucky stars that I was in the minority of these types of headaches.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Annie said:


> Yes I think I understand. You're saying that what you experienced was much worse than a regular migraine. But you say you're not experiencing those anymore, is that right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


Correct. Migraines look brutal, but lump all that suffering into just a few hours. The sinus surgery fixed me up. Inflammation in the sinuses could aggravate the nerves in the tubulars and cause the headaches, they have, or had at the time, no idea why/what causes this type of headache for the majority of sufferers. I got in an argument with my Dr. as he just wanted to keep trying pills and told him to give me a referral to the pain and headache clinic at Swedish hospital, I got a top notch neurologist that knew exactly what she was doing and a month later I was in bed for a week recovering from surgery. Sinus surgery is also not something I'd wish on most my enemies, that was miserable.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> ...........give me a referral to the pain and headache clinic at Swedish hospital, I got a top notch neurologist that knew exactly what she was doing and a month later I was in bed for a week recovering from surgery.
> 
> Sinus surgery is also not something I'd wish on most my enemies, that was miserable.


Some 20 or so years ago, . . . a number of folks I knew went through that type of surgery, . . . one was a really good fellow, . . . would not hurt a flea, . . . came to work after doc released him, he looked he got hit with a locomotive under each eye, . . . and across his nose.

It was very tender for him for a pretty good while, . . . but last I saw of him he was doing well up until he passed away several years later.

I don't know if I'd go through it, . . . mine have actually taken a big nose dive in frequency and pain level, . . . I'm just about down to what I would guess is a normal headache, . . . when I get one.

And when you start talking pain, . . . I start looking for an exit door, . . . I'm a pain wimp, . . . unapologetically so at that.

Lots of good info on this though.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

@dwight55

Glad your doing much better. I still get that little twinge of fear when I feel a headache coming on, but mine had a very distinctive pain, so as soon as I don't feel "that" pain I just reach for the Excedrin

I had surgery to pull my stomach down out of my chest 12 years ago and hip repair surgery this past february and those were nothing compared to the sinus surgery.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had severe headaches when I was young, and they suddenly halted when I was 16; and I think that was due to becoming much more muscular and heavy. The headaches may have been caused by a fractured skull with brain damage; I have dents in my skull, from being knocked onto rocks, as a kid. I would get severe nosebleeds, and severe headaches, usually not in conjunction, thank God.

What I did to relieve the headaches, was to ice pack myself as much as I could stand. I learned to use ice on the back of my head, and on my back too, but it was still a torment and it shut me down, all the same.

I had to sleep them off most of the time, and aspirin simply was not enough to do anything. So, in summation, I would say ice is a very good friend when a migraine hits, but it is only an aid to relief.

[I don't know how I did not become addicted to something; or become a drunk, the pain was terrible. You have my sympathy.]


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spam reported


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I get cluster headaches also. I always said it felt like someone took a cattle prod to my head, always just on one side. Usually I would get them at the onset of a fever but not always. I tried the wild lettuce tincture the other day and it didn't become a full blown one, don't know if that helped or if it was just going to be a short bout. I can't tolerant many pain medications so just suck it up until it passes. Used to take darvocet which worked but can't get that anymore. If I get another one I will try the wild lettuce again and look into cats claw, no doctor has ever been able to figure out why I get them but I have had them since my teens.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, 4 years later I still suffer from the migraine attacks, had one this

morning going between the bed and the kitchen, took the meds as soon

as I got to the kitchen, went back to bed until it passed.

What I take for them are; Fioricet, Fiorinal, phenobarbital, pentobarbital and Percocet, Tylenol #4.

Now they are not all taken at the same time, take too long to explain the dosing for me. They are done on a step system.

I do not have any windows passing any light in my bedroom,

even the pilot lights on electronics have black tape over them, zero light emissions in there.

What I suffer from are known as ocular migraines, they attack the vision

at first, as it advances, I loose the vision and the thought process,

one time I had the pills in my hand but no thought on what to do with

them, my daughter made me shove them in my mouth a take a drink of

Arizona tea to wash them down, made me go to bed.

Early on it is the treatable stage for them, otherwise the top of my head cooks off.


----------



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

My wife has had migraines since she was 14. I never have them.
She has a couple of triggers, pork, with or without nitrates, it doesn't matter, even just a bite.
The weather,when a front's coming.
Seafood also causes it..
Anything that swims.
She takes topomax for prevention, and imatrex when she gets a dosey. 
But she basically has some sort of a headache every day.
I haven't had 10 in 59 years. She thought for years everyone had headaches, thought that was normal to have them.
It took me a while to really grasp, what a person that has migraines goes thru.


----------

